# My New Synapse Carbon 4



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the input to my previous threads.. I was going to hold out for a 2012 Synapse Carbon Apex with the new Save Plus frame, seat post, and SRAM BB30 crank but I was at an LBS who had a 2011 Carbon Rival for 20% off MSRP and after a test ride I was sold. 

Its my second road bike (upgrading from a GMC Denali I rode for 3 weeks). Since its more than I originally wanted to spend I held off on getting proper pedals and shoes..took the free bike pedals. When I reach the 150mile tune up I want to upgrade the following.. any recomendations?

- Pedals, currently have the free wellgo plain pedals.
- Add a computer, mileage, speed, etc.. would like to keep it as compact as possible
- Add tri bars, would like really comfy ones as I'll primarily use them to relax when I'm getting tired.
- Accessory bag to carry car keys, cell phone, and and some basic first aid.. like a one use tube of neosporin, iodine, and some bandaids.

And anything else you think I should have.. I'm basically all new to road biking.

I think I'll call her "Amber" :lol:

Cannondale Synapse Carbon Rival | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Marty McFly (Jun 6, 2011)

Great choice, I have the Apex model in black & white and I'm very happy with it. I'd suggest the following:

1. Elite Bottle Cages - either the black&white or white&red
2. Bike Gloves - Red and White Monaco Gloves from Giro
3. Bike Tool - Topeak Alien II
4. Bottles - Camelbak Podium
5. CO2 inflation system


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Any recommendations on CO2 pump make/models? I also need a pressure gauge.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MiamiHeat said:


> Any recommendations on CO2 pump make/models? I also need a pressure gauge.


This one works great:
Amazon.com: Innovations Microflate Nano Co2 W/16G Inflator: Sports & Outdoors

Why do you need a pressure gauge? A 16g CO2 cartridge will get your tire inflated to somewhere around 110 PSI by the time it's empty.


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice, think I'll pick one up. I guess I need a gauge to ensure no over inflation..thinking a slow leak on the way home.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

MiamiHeat said:


> - Add tri bars, would like really comfy ones as I'll primarily use them to relax when I'm getting tired.


At this point I'd like to draw your attention to Rule #54 relative to adding aero bars, and Rule #5 for your stated reason for wanting them...

The Rules

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

MiamiHeat said:


> Any recommendations on CO2 pump make/models? I also need a pressure gauge.


This what I use and love it. It's made by SRAM and works great!

Jersey Pocket Mini Twist Inflator Kit | SRAM


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## NittanyLion (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats. Sweet Ride.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice bike. I've had my 5 for a little over a month and love it. Now looking to upgrade the saddle for my 62 year old butt!


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

Let me know what saddle you get.. I'm not going to be able to have children if this Prologo saddle doesn't soften up soon lol.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MiamiHeat said:


> Let me know what saddle you get.. I'm not going to be able to have children if this Prologo saddle doesn't soften up soon lol.


It won't soften up. Have your sit bones measured by the LBS. It'll give you a rough idea what size saddle you need and then you'll just have to experiment with different brands and models. My current favorite is the Specialized Romin. Fizik Antares (not the Versus) is pretty good too.


----------

